# Roller Clutch on Sedona



## raw10628

Can anyone tell me how the roller clutch assembly goes together in a Sedona 4000FA? I was breaking down the reel and accidently unscrewed the assembly. I have all the rollers, springs, and all the pieces but I can't get it to engage when I put the reel back together. Any ideas? I've looked online, but I've had a hard time finding a diagram. It's not shown in the schematics. Thanks.


----------



## MattK

I'll get some pics up after the game.


----------



## MattK

Ok, this must not be my night. First the Spurs loose then everything I wrote up for this post was deleted. Oh well, life goes on. So, here's the condensed version for ya.

The springs go on the posts as seen in pic 1. The long arm of the spring should be placed inward and towards the bottom. Rotate them counter clockwise until the long arm is against the roller support (a word I made up for the semi-square shaped thing). Disregard the spring at 7 o'clock, it is out of position but all the rest are where they need to be.









Place the rollers back into position as seen in pic2. Make sure they are not on top of the spring arm.









Place the roller cage (yet another word I made up for the round metal thing) in position as seen in pic 3. Take notice that it will only fit one way.









Place the black felt ring back in.









Now it's time to place the top back on. First, take a look at pic 5 and 6. You will notice the top is in a different position. Place the top back on like you see in pic 5.









Now rotate the top clockwise until it looks like pic 6. This tucks the short arm of the spring in (which rotates the spring, coils it, transfers pressure to the long arm which pushes the roller against the roller support, which keeps the roller in place, and make the bearing work blah blah blah...).









Find the home of the bearing screw, only one place for it to go, and you're done re-assembling the bearing.









A few more pics of reinstalling the bearing. When you place the bearing back on the frame make sure everything is lined up properly. The anti-reverse switch should fit in the little notch on the bearing as seen in these pics.

















Also the clutch tube should be placed with the ...... just look at the pic you will figure it out.









And that's it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bantam1

Matt once again your help on this board is appreciated!


----------



## raw10628

Wow great post Matt. Thanks for the detailed instructions. Looks like my problem was putting the clutch tube on the wrong way...lol. Should have know it would be something too simple to realize. Should I clean and lube the rollers while I have it open?


----------



## MattK

You can wipe any dirt or grease off the rollers but the bearing should be reinstalled dry, no grease.


----------

